# Carb. Adj. On Tecumseh Engine ?



## Robert1 (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

Great Forums.
Have learned so much.

Not too mechanical, so if anyone could walk me
thru this, specifically, would be appreciative.

Have a Tecumseh engine on a 22" Toro self propelled mower.

Took the Carb apart to clean it, but I think an adj. "might" be necessary upon re-assembly.

The Carb bowl has No adj screw on the bottom of the bowl.
Only the screw that holds the bowl in place; possibly has an air vent thru the middle.
Might as well also ask: is this an air vent, and what is it for?

But my main question is the adj. screw near the top of the Carb.
It is horiz. oriented.

What is it for ?
And, how do I adj. it ?

Sr. Citizen now, very, so step by step would be great.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRmadBsAsrU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxcONa2tRgA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9gR3nFNApI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqfVhsEWCtQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0myfW71VSJU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43qFlF8C7Oc


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Bookmarking this (thanks gene!) :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Yep. No screw out the bottom means it's a fixed jet with no adjustment possible. That's the main/high speed jet. And the horizontal screw is the idle jet. If unscrewing it backs out a brass jet, the.n it's not adjustable. If it's a needle, then it's adjustable.


----------



## Robert1 (May 25, 2018)

Hi Gene, et al,

Just a quick thanks.

Appreciate the info., and the links.

Bob


----------

